# Persian Jirds



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all
I am considering getting some of these in the future, but dont very often see them available, apart from at the London Champs show each Sept in Reading...that has now sadly moved to Peterborough  Can anyone give me any details of breeders in the Surrey/ SE area? 

Also a couple of questions for those who keep them...

1) Can you point me in the direction of a good care sheet? I have read several but wondered if there are more out there.

2) Cages, I have a indoor Guinea pig cage, that I am thinking about converting for them, its dimensions are: L95 x W57 x H46cm, I will put a dig box in there, some branches/ropes etc and then cover it with a smaller mesh so they can't escape do you think this would be suitable for a same sex pair? Also would there be a problem with a plastic base? i.e. chewing.

Any other advice would be welcome.
Thanks

Emily x


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

Persian Jirds are fantastic animals. They are beautiful, intelligent and interactive animals.

I kept my Persian Jirds in large (4ft x 2ft) melamine enclosures (melamine panels sealed with aquarium sealant), perspex fronts and wood and mesh lids), and large glass tanks with wood and mesh lids. Persian Jirds are world class chewers and so plastic based cages could be a problem. There is also the possibility that the jirds could ingest the plastic if they chewed it which could possibly cause blockages in the intestines.

I kept mine in pairs and single sex groups. They are very social animals.

I used wood shavings, and aspen bedding as litter and hay as nesting material. I mixed a premium gerbil mix with other seed mixes, and fed this along with dried insects and mealworms, and vegetables such as carrot and brocolli.

Persian Jirds are really beautiful animals and are a joy to keep.

Heather.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

I currently have 3 young female Persian Jirds looking for homes. they are 8 weeks olds and very tame. (I am the person who usually has them at Reading). I live in London


----------



## sebastienlatour (Aug 25, 2011)

We got some from our supplier in the past. 
Give us a call when you get the chance and we'll see if they have some available if you want.





EButler said:


> Hi all
> I am considering getting some of these in the future, but dont very often see them available, apart from at the London Champs show each Sept in Reading...that has now sadly moved to Peterborough  Can anyone give me any details of breeders in the Surrey/ SE area?
> 
> Also a couple of questions for those who keep them...
> ...


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Heather  I am going to give the cage a try. I only want to keep a pair and as I already have it, I might as well, I can change it if it get destroyed etc but hopefully I will give them enough other things to chew on and I may actually put mesh in the base under the newspaper for some protection.

Aquajird, thanks for the info  I cant right at this moment have any jirds from you as I am out of work (but looking very hard) and have said to myself, no new pets till I have a new job (which is why I said in the future). But otherwise I would probably be snapping your hands off right now. Just out of interest, how often do you have babbies available? and how much do you charge for them? Could you possibly PM me your details for future reference? 

Thanks Sebastien, I will keep you in mind also, when I am ready to get some x


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

EButler said:


> Thanks for the info Heather  I am going to give the cage a try. I only want to keep a pair and as I already have it, I might as well, I can change it if it get destroyed etc but hopefully I will give them enough other things to chew on and I may actually put mesh in the base under the newspaper for some protection.
> 
> Aquajird, thanks for the info  I cant right at this moment have any jirds from you as I am out of work (but looking very hard) and have said to myself, no new pets till I have a new job (which is why I said in the future). But otherwise I would probably be snapping your hands off right now. Just out of interest, how often do you have babbies available? and how much do you charge for them? Could you possibly PM me your details for future reference?
> 
> Thanks Sebastien, I will keep you in mind also, when I am ready to get some x


New world exotics in beeston, Nottingham currently have Persian Jirds in store for £35 each. great shop with very knowledgable staff. :2thumb:


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know, however thats a bit far to travel x


----------



## Jooooshy (Dec 6, 2009)

The ones that are in New World Exotics are my babies! 

I bred them in a 4'x2'x2' modified vivarium. They have several inches of substrate and a lovebird nest box which they nest and give birth in. Mine love the "cork bark" tubes I provide them with too. 

Very social and entertaining animals!


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 

The cage mentioned above, is approx 3' x 2' x 2' according to a conversion website anyway  I have read they need a lot of space or they wont breed, but as I only want to keep a single sex pair, does this sound ok? 

If I did use this cage, I would cover it in extra mesh as the bar spacing is quite wide. Put mesh in the base to try to protect the plastic, provide a large converted RUB as a dig box and put lots of branches/ropes in to use the space well.

Obviously I dont have to use this cage, I could get something else, but it seems a bit of a shame when its almost brand new and fits perfectly under the rat cage  So thought I would check.


----------



## Jooooshy (Dec 6, 2009)

That sounds alright to me. I also provide chinchilla sand for my jirds, they do bathe in it and it keeps their coats in good condition.


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Brilliant thanks


----------

